# paste wax



## Gordon (Aug 6, 2010)

I watched a video where the woodturner appeared to be using a mix of "paste wax" and "mineral oil" applied with 600 grit sandpaper to his project.   Not sure if he was using a special paste wax - does anyone have any experience with this method ?

Thanks


----------



## fernhills (Aug 6, 2010)

I think i saw the same you tube. I tried it, i put a little bit of Johnson's paste wax in a plastic cap and poured a little min.oil in it. No harm done, shined things up. I didn`t use sand paper. The item was very small. I may use it on a bigger piece sometime.  Carl


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it also helped keep down the dust. I saw that vid and I don't think he has an dust extractor


----------



## Nate Davey (Aug 6, 2010)

I've watched several of his videos and the comments at the bottom if the page explain a lot.  I believe he said his ratio was 10 parts wax 1 part mineral oil.  He used this mixture to eliminate sanding dust and the resulting slurry fills and voids or open pores in the wood making a smoother finish.  If I understood the posts correctly.  The question I have about Johnsons paste wax is that it has a solvent in it and don't know how it reacts.


----------



## KenV (Aug 6, 2010)

Best source I have seen on the topic of Wax is the Russ Fairfield article on is web page.  Russ nails the topic 

http://www.woodturnerruss.com/Wax/Index.html


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 6, 2010)

perhaps you are referring to captn eddies "sanding wax" it is bees wax and mineral oil.

bayouwoodturners.com


----------



## Gordon (Aug 7, 2010)

The video I saw was from Woodturning Videos.Com (woodturning projects winged box)  by Carl Jacobson.

His finished results look great to me - but I guess I was surprised that the final finish was applied with sandpaper.

Thanks for you comments.


----------



## SkookumPens (Aug 7, 2010)

*using wax*

I was at an all day presentation by Eli Avisera. He uses a mixture of bees wax and mineral oil for his sanding. He said he was concerned about the dust and started using the wax mineral oil mixture. He also uses it at times for a finish. Eli would just dab a little wax on the sand paper and sand.

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------

